# Metallic red nail polish that doesn't look like something a 12 year-old would choose!



## KaraC (Jan 11, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a sophisticated, darker metallic red nail polish that doesn't require mixing various shades, i.e. it comes that way out of the bottle, and doesn't look like something a 12 year old would use 

Thanks!

Kara


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 11, 2011)

Thunderbird, China Glaze.


----------



## Diava (Jan 11, 2011)

china glaze Mommy Kissing Santa is a really nice deep red, or did you want really metallic?

Diava

X


----------



## KaraC (Jan 16, 2011)

Both those colours look great - thanks very much for the replies. Of course, now I will probably be unable to choose, and buy both ...


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 17, 2011)

My absolute favorite dark red is called "Mr. Right Now'- Sephora by OPI. It's a jelly polish and in my opinion.. THE perfect red. However, it is not metallic.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 17, 2011)

OH oh oh so.. as I was looking for a swatch of Mr. Right Now to show you I came across..

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2008/08/sephora-by-opi-core-collection.html

I love this blog, I'm a subscriber, but I don't think I've seen this post before now. There is a color on one of the lower pictures called "Because I said so" which seems to be what you're looking for. It's a sophisticated color and a subtle metallic. I can attest to the formula on these polishes, the ones I have are wonderful. Although they are on the pricey side, for a staple color like a dark red I think they're worth it.


----------



## KaraC (Jan 27, 2011)

Some great suggestions - I like them all! Thanks everyone!


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 27, 2011)

Revlon are a fantastic brand. Their reds are ravishing.


----------



## AngelaMH (Jan 31, 2011)

I have one called Blair from Zoya that is nice.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 4, 2011)

Revlon Cherry Crush





Misa Red Pumps at the Nordstrom (yeah "the" Nordstrom)

http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2011/01/misa-red-pumps-at-nordstrom.html

A bunch o' Nubars (scroll past the cremes)

http://thenailphile.blogspot.com/2010/02/nubar-risque-reds-collection.html

And Zoya does a lot of them, I can think of Carrie Ann, Salma, and Lisa off the top of my head.


----------



## KaraC (Feb 5, 2011)

Those three all look good. Particularly like the Revlon Cheery Crush and the Fiery Red Nubar. Thanks Donna!


----------



## KaraC (Feb 9, 2011)

Gone with the Cherry Crush for now. May post pictures next week, which should be my next chance to get "out on the town".


----------



## KaraC (Feb 19, 2011)

Went with Cherry crush. Here's the picture - love it!


----------



## Diava (Feb 19, 2011)

looks lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Glad I could help you pick one that's easy to find since Revlon is sold just about everywhere. lol


----------

